# What do you find the most painful about writing?



## EasyExpertWriting (Jan 8, 2013)

What do you find the most painful about writing?


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing. If you're in pain from writing, you really need to buy a new chair or a cushion.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 8, 2013)

Most painful thing about writing is hand cramps, the rest is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Jeko (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not pain I feel. It's a higher form of pleasure I don't understand yet.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2013)

For me it's planning.  I hate that process.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 8, 2013)

I usually have specific story beats that I'm excited to get to. It's painful to me to have to ABC and 'nuts and bolts' my way to the cool parts I see in my head.


----------



## EasyExpertWriting (Jan 8, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> For me it's planning.  I hate that process.


 I hear that a lot, what aspect of planning do you hate? Thanks.


----------



## EasyExpertWriting (Jan 8, 2013)

Arcopitcairn said:


> I usually have specific story beats that I'm excited to get to. It's painful to me to have to ABC and 'nuts and bolts' my way to the cool parts I see in my head.


 That happens to me so often when i'm writing. The worst is when you forget what you were going to say.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 8, 2013)

Having to keep detailed records of what happens and the rules I have devised. 

I didn't start this right away but when I got to chapter five I realised I needed have a detailed record. 

I now do it chapter by chapter and it is a pain but necessary.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 8, 2013)

I have trouble not with plot points but in tying them together. I'll have a goal in mind but it just doesn't materialize.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 8, 2013)

Figuring out what comes next - but it's more frustration/confusion than pain. Most of the time I have a couple different avenues I could follow, and it's exciting to figure out which would work best. There are other times, mainly when one subplot has been resolved, I think, and I have to settle down and get back into the overall story. It's kinda like housecleaning - one room gets finished, you sigh in satisfaction that it's spic and span, and then look at the rest of the house, still waiting...


----------



## Circadian (Jan 8, 2013)

Sometimes when I try to work out all the events that happen in my novel, but nothing exciting comes to me and it feels like my brain is exploding and trying to strangle me.  Other than that, distractions.  I could be in a solid white room with nothing interesting around me and I'd still be distracted.  So yeah, I guess that's the closest I come to a painful writing/trying-to-write experience.

~Circe


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 8, 2013)

Stabbing myself with the pen nib...


----------



## beanlord56 (Jan 8, 2013)

The oh so pleasurable and fantastically common writer's block.


----------



## dale (Jan 8, 2013)

getting started for the night. i generally have to sit there and stare at the screen in frustration for about
a full CDs worth of music before my mind finally sets itself in the right mood.


----------



## moderan (Jan 8, 2013)

The withdrawals I get when I _don't write_. The act itself is simple and liberating. I don't tie myself in knots about it.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 8, 2013)

Description. Not a big fan of writing them and they are rather ho hum.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 8, 2013)

This answer comes from a poet. Each word in a poem, and especially in the short poems that I write, counts. It matters which word is chosen, the order matters, everything matters! With every poem I write, it's like struggling to give that last push that sends the poem out into the world to be read. I don't have tens of thousands of words to use; I don't think I've ever used a more than fifty in one poem. It is painful, finding the right words and putting them in the right order.

Lorraine


----------



## SirThinkALot (Jan 8, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Having to keep detailed records of what happens and the rules I have devised.
> 
> I didn't start this right away but when I got to chapter five I realised I needed have a detailed record.
> 
> I now do it chapter by chapter and it is a pain but necessary.



I have trouble with this too.  Although I try and have at least a general outline of where I want to go before I start.  But I always end up adding a lot of details and I have a hard time keeping everything straight at times.


----------



## Nee (Jan 8, 2013)

Definitely the spurs.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2013)

To me, I can't be happy unless other people are happy.  So when I write something it is agony waiting to see if other people enjoy reading it.


----------



## dale (Jan 8, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> To me, I can't be happy unless other people are happy.  So when I write something it is agony waiting to see if other people enjoy reading it.



i understand this sentiment. i'd like to think i write for myself, but that would be a lie. i write for the reactions. and the more reactions i get....the better.


----------



## AgentZero (Jan 9, 2013)

Exactly what Sam said. If you feel pain then you should find a new chair. How can you possibly write when your hurting!?


----------



## dale (Jan 9, 2013)

AgentZero said:


> Exactly what Sam said. If you feel pain then you should find a new chair. How can you possibly write when your hurting!?


i see it the opposite. i don't see how a person could write WITHOUT hurting. writing is like giving birth or bleeding yourself. 
my best work is never typed with a smile, but with all the intensity of injury.


----------



## FleshEater (Jan 9, 2013)

The post painful thing about writing, for me, is not being good at it, ha-ha!


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 9, 2013)

Not being able to discuss the intricate climax of my story with anyone until the story is completed--that's painful to me. 

But it also provides motivation to write onward and finish, so it's a good kind of pain. Like the dull ache in your muscles when you've had a good workout; you know you're on the right track and results will come as long as you stick with it.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jan 10, 2013)

The sneaking suspicion that my book is inherently awful and I'm wasting my youth writing it.....but then i slap myself silly and get on with it. Usually.


----------



## BenTurnbull (Jan 10, 2013)

Writing something of length. Drawing out a complex idea. I often find myself condensing into a few paragraphs what I want to be several pages.


----------



## Sam (Jan 10, 2013)

dale said:


> i see it the opposite. i don't see how a person could write WITHOUT hurting. writing is like giving birth or bleeding yourself.
> my best work is never typed with a smile, but with all the intensity of injury.



I'm not the kind of writer who sits half-slumped over a keyboard, pulling their hair out in frustration over every word, in something akin to the clichéd Hollywood writer. I think there's a certain glorification of pain going on in this thread, as though a writer cannot truly be a writer if s/he doesn't 'bleed' for their craft. 

I may find certain things about writing _difficult_, but if I went through physical pain every time I sat down to my laptop, I would seriously question the wisdom of continuing.


----------



## Ovaraptor (Jan 10, 2013)

Watching my characters whither up and die on the page as their motivation slips or the goal isn't sitting right in front of them.


----------



## Jamie (Jan 10, 2013)

A) Not having the time to write, plus B) Having an entire novel planned out on paper, chapter by chapter, and having others read the plot points and say "Wow, that sounds amazing, when can I read it?", equals living hell.

So much so that all other work (you know, the stuff that brings in money?) is suffering as a result of me not giving two turds about any of it. I JUST WANT TO WRITE.


----------



## AgentZero (Jan 10, 2013)

dale said:


> i see it the opposite. i don't see how a person could write WITHOUT hurting. writing is like giving birth or bleeding yourself.
> my best work is never typed with a smile, but with all the intensity of injury.



You should never have to hurt to do something you love. The reason I chose to write for the rest of my life, is so I could find something that's fun for me to do, and get money at the same time. If you hurt while writing, then perhaps writing is not for you.


----------



## Silen (Jan 10, 2013)

Writing somthing you think is pure gold then posting it on a forum an watching people pick it apart 
its painful but worth it because you improve yourself through criticism


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

AgentZero said:


> You should never have to hurt to do something you love. The reason I chose to write for the rest of my life, is so I could find something that's fun for me to do, and get money at the same time. If you hurt while writing, then perhaps writing is not for you.



It sounds like you are very vanilla.  Do you only write in the missionary position?  As the Mellncamp song goes, "Come on baby it hurts so good.  Who said love, should feel like it should.  You make it hurt so good."


----------



## Tettsuo (Jan 10, 2013)

Waiting for the betareaders feedback.  I want to talk about what folks gleaned from the work so much it hurts!


----------



## Cornelius Crowe (Jan 10, 2013)

The bitter sting of rejection, and the self-doubt and second-guessing that follows.


----------



## Jon M (Jan 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 10, 2013)

That not enough people are.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jan 10, 2013)

The pistol whipping I get when I pause to nurse the bleeding stumps of my fingers.

Oh wait. That doesn't happen. I _like_ writing.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't _have_ to write, so if there was any real pain involved I wouldn't do it. Grant it, some of my stuff hits close to home, but in the end it's a little cathartic -- and no bleeding involved.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

Why are all the answers about either pleasure or pain?  Why can't it be to make the world a better place full of more enjoyment and knowledge because you felt it important enough to take the time to share your vision with it?  Yeah, that's pretty cheesy, I'll go with pain...err no pleasure...wait no pain, can't I have both?


----------



## AgentZero (Jan 10, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> It sounds like you are very vanilla.  Do you only write in the missionary position?  As the Mellncamp song goes, "Come on baby it hurts so good.  Who said love, should feel like it should.  You make it hurt so good."



Vanilla? DON"T MAKE FUN OF MY SKIN, YOU RACIST! YEAH I'M WHITE. SO WHAT?! JK.

Anyway, I don't know what you mean by vanilla, and I wish I wouldn't of looked what the missionary position was, and I've never heard that song before.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2013)

Sam W said:


> I'm not the kind of writer who sits half-slumped over a keyboard, pulling their hair out in frustration over every word, in something akin to the clichéd Hollywood writer. I think there's a certain glorification of pain going on in this thread, as though a writer cannot truly be a writer if s/he doesn't 'bleed' for their craft.
> 
> I may find certain things about writing _difficult_, but if I went through physical pain every time I sat down to my laptop, I would seriously question the wisdom of continuing.



i guess some people don't drain themselves onto the page as intensely as others. i personally love the pain. 
it's what makes me feel most alive.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

dale said:


> i guess some people don't drain themselves onto the page as intensely as others. i personally love the pain.
> it's what makes me feel most alive.



Great, now Johnny Cash will be running through my head all night long.  Congratulations, you've gotten me off track the rest of the evening.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Great, now Johnny Cash will be running through my head all night long.  Congratulations, you've gotten me off track the rest of the evening.



lol. johnny cash is cool. i prefer alice in chains, though.


----------



## Cran (Jan 10, 2013)

Please refrain from questioning a person's orientation or tastes, or implying improper discrimination by another. Try to confine your comments to the topic and the discussion, and not the person.


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 10, 2013)

The most painful part about writing is doing it by hand. Literally. I broke my thumb years and years ago and ever since I can't write for more than 30 minutes before it aches. 4/10 on the pain scale. It's enough to make me put my pen down for a few minutes and let it subside.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

Songs are a form of writing, is there any song writers that have been tabbed a Laureate for their songs?  Poetry and songs are pretty much synonymous, and both seem to be the avenues people use most when expressing their feelings, which often times seems to be hurt.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2013)

AgentZero said:


> You should never have to hurt to do something you love. The reason I chose to write for the rest of my life, is so I could find something that's fun for me to do, and get money at the same time. If you hurt while writing, then perhaps writing is not for you.



i just see writing much like i do everything in life. take marriage and relationships. i've enjoyed fulfillment from these, but also pain.
take parenting. i've enjoyed fulfillment from this, but also pain. all my personal growth in life has been based on what i've learned
from conflict in my life. i'm a better person because of the conflict. i feel the same way about writing. the conflict within myself while
creating through prose is what gives my writing strength. the conflict defines my words. that's just me.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

AgentZero said:


> Vanilla? DON"T MAKE FUN OF MY SKIN, YOU RACIST! YEAH I'M WHITE. SO WHAT?! JK.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know what you mean by vanilla, and I wish I wouldn't of looked what the missionary position was, and I've never heard that song before.



I apologize, I tend to joke with people a lot and I don't tend to always think before I speak.  If I offended you I apologize.  It won't happen again.  John Cougar Mellencamp is a great singer.  Everyone seems to know "Jack and Dianne," and not many others.  I'm sure if you heard the other song you would know what it is.


----------



## ktee (Jan 10, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Having to keep detailed records of what happens and the rules I have devised.
> 
> I didn't start this right away but when I got to chapter five I realised I needed have a detailed record.
> 
> I now do it chapter by chapter and it is a pain but necessary.





Dolphinlee, would you be able to expand on what you mean? I'm trying to set structures to keep my writing on track but need to work on how I do it.   

What does a "detailed record" for one chapter mean in practicality?


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

ktee said:


> Dolphinlee, would you be able to expand on what you mean? I'm trying to set structures to keep my writing on track but need to work on how I do it.
> 
> What does a "detailed record" for one chapter mean in practicality?



Well sometimes if you don't draw up character sheets before you begin to write, you need to start one so that as you write you don't contradict yourself.  The same can go with the scenery.  You don't want to say at one point in your story that "Jane loved to swing in the tire that hung from the tree in front of her brick house," then later say that Jane lived in a cabin, or an apartment.  Sometimes you get wrapped up in your story as you go and don't remember things correctly.  When you take notes like this as you write, it's also good to note where something was first introduced, in case you have to change it because of how the story flows.  

If you make up character sheets before you write with all the looks, characteristics, and backgrounds of the characters in your story it makes things easier in my opinion, but even with these, you should write notes when you mention something about a character that you hadn't already said.


----------



## Dannabis (Jan 11, 2013)

When my flow is disrupted with a crappy sentence. I then have to sit and look at it until my brain clicks into gear and I can edit it to make more sense.


----------



## ktee (Jan 11, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Well sometimes if you don't draw up character sheets before you begin to write, you need to start one so that as you write you don't contradict yourself.  The same can go with the scenery.  You don't want to say at one point in your story that "Jane loved to swing in the tire that hung from the tree in front of her brick house," then later say that Jane lived in a cabin, or an apartment.  Sometimes you get wrapped up in your story as you go and don't remember things correctly.  When you take notes like this as you write, it's also good to note where something was first introduced, in case you have to change it because of how the story flows.
> 
> If you make up character sheets before you write with all the looks, characteristics, and backgrounds of the characters in your story it makes things easier in my opinion, but even with these, you should write notes when you mention something about a character that you hadn't already said.






Lewdog, thanks for the answer. Geez I've never thought to go into that much details with my planning, but I know I need to. Can I add this process to the painful side of writing please? *sigh*


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 11, 2013)

ktee said:


> Lewdog, thanks for the answer. Geez I've never thought to go into that much details with my planning, but I know I need to. Can I add this process to the painful side of writing please? *sigh*



Well its not necessarily as important when doing a short story unless it is complex with several characters, however when writing a novel, there are so many pages and plot twists that it becomes way too easy to make a mistake.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 11, 2013)

> Why are all the answers about either pleasure or pain?



Because utilitarianism is fun.

(and it's in the thread title)


----------



## The Rust on the Razor (Jan 14, 2013)

The actual sitting-down-and-writing process. It's not physically painful, of course, but it does cause me problems. I love thinking about writing, planning my writing, jotting down snippets in my notebook, coming up with a sentence in my mind whilst I'm driving along- but the bit where I need to sit down in front of my notepad with a nice fresh pencil and _concentrate_ on putting a whole thing together- that bit is hard. Once I've started it's ok- but getting the momentum up is like riding a bike uphill. The first bit is so hard but then, once you're going, it gets a lot easier.  

Dale- what you said resonates here about it being a pouring of yourself onto the page. I also find that whilst I am a lighthearted, easy going person in day to day life who loves silliness and comedy, (and can find this in the most unlikely of topics), my writing is serious and intense. I find it very difficult to write in a lighter voice. Weird.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 14, 2013)

For me it's the details. I have the plot, the setting, the characters. I have the beginning, most of the middle, and the end. I even have a sheet of useless information that may or may not ever apply to what is happening in the story. But when I sit down to write an actual page I take one of two routes. I am either so cursory the story looks more like a summary than a full story, or I get so jumbled up in the details it take three pages before I get around to explaining what's happening in the first scene. Half the time I wonder if my writing will ever sound like a "real book".


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting the character to fit my plot. Usually I start by creating the main character and seeing where it takes me, the plot starts to form and then I have to add other characters. Thats when it gets messy. I have to add new characters to fit the plot, no matter how minor the character may be. I either add to many characters that dont really need to be there or I have a lack of important characters.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 14, 2013)

I redact my answer of descriptions as being the most painful. Research. Especially when you can't find the answer(s) you're looking for. Research can be fun, especially when you find what you need to know and it's interesting to boot. But when what you're researching requires a lot of time and scouring for resources to answer one lousy question, it gets frustrating.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Carpal Tunnel is pretty painful.  So are those damn paper cuts.  Anyone remember writing something before the auto-save feature was added?  You have about 10 pages done and the electricity goes out and you lose all your work?  Yeah that is pretty darn painful too.


----------



## Freakconformist (Jan 14, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Carpal Tunnel is pretty painful.  So are those damn paper cuts.  Anyone remember writing something before the auto-save feature was added?  You have about 10 pages done and the electricity goes out and you lose all your work?  Yeah that is pretty darn painful too.



I wish they had an auto save for comment boxes. I can't tell you how many times I've written a fairly lengthy comment (lets face it I don't do short comments), my finger accidentally slips across my touch pad and suddenly three paragraphs are selected and typed over before I realized what happened. I spend several minutes vainly looking for the undo button before giving up and re-typing my message, sometimes. Most of the time I growl and say "forget it, it wasn't that important."


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 15, 2013)

EasyExpertWriting said:


> What do you find the most painful about writing?



Discussing writing, especially with other writers. 

I am an opinionated so-and-so. But, behind that well-defended opinion, I'm a very hungry and compromising person. I'm imminently willing to adjust, modify or even delete my own opinion in favor of a better one. After all, there's no use in holding on to an untested opinion. However, finding others with similarly defended and well-honed opinions who are also willing to discuss them is somewhat problematic. 

Being a writer is a lonely occupation. If there is pain to be had in writing, there it is.


----------



## Newman (Jan 15, 2013)

EasyExpertWriting said:


> What do you find the most painful about writing?



When I want to print pages and the printer runs out of ink.


----------



## The Rust on the Razor (Jan 15, 2013)

Morkonan- I can identify with what you say about being opinionated but still willing to change your mind. I have often been told that I have way too much to say for myself- but I am a sucker for a decent argument and will change my views rapidly when faced with good logic. So I am gobby but fickle. What a combo we seem to have.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 15, 2013)

Morkonan said:


> Discussing writing, especially with other writers.



I agree. I can discuss a specific work, but most general conversations about writing are painful to me -- and seem to have very little practical value.


----------



## gokedik (Jan 17, 2013)

Usually starting is not painful at all, I pick a character and build around him or her and they don't even have to be the main character but I have been asked to write a screenplay about something I was directly involved in and I can't seem to start. I can't find my angle. The characters I know and don't want to put words into their mouths. With fiction speculation is our duty but writing a true story is not so easy. And yes, it is a thorn in my side, and is painful. By the way, this is my first post and I haven't even introduced myself. I'm a self educated writer and that only means that I have spent 12-18 hours a day behind a keyboard, first writing poetry for a very long time, then one day I just started writing short stories and I have found no bliss to rival it. I read books about writing but don't believe that true artwork is not taught it's just made with true passion and I have heaps of that. In 2001 I was in an accident that left me in a wheelchair, but that only helped my writing. The Universe dealt me a blessing in disguise. It took a while to see that. But all I've ever wanted to be, since before I read my first story, was a writer. Currently Iam waiting for payment for some work I did and this is for everyone A GOOD WRITER BEING PAID DOES NOT MAKE.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2013)

The Rust on the Razor said:


> Morkonan- I can identify with what you say about being opinionated but still willing to change your mind. I have often been told that I have way too much to say for myself- but I am a sucker for a decent argument and will change my views rapidly when faced with good logic. So I am gobby but fickle. What a combo we seem to have.



My maxim is "An untested opinion is not worth anything." At least, that's what I keep saying to myself.  So, what I do is try to defend my opinion to the best of my ability. If it survives, then either it wasn't tested forcefully enough or it's a valid opinion. Either way, I should hold onto it until it is either shown to be invalid or otherwise falsified. By doing this, I strengthen the validity of my opinions. Somewhere during that process, I may even help to share particularly resilient opinions with others, ever watchful for the argument that finds an Achilles Heal that I may have overlooked.


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Jan 19, 2013)

I totally agree with you there amsawtell! I love writing, but the planning process...eff all that. lol Although it is very necessary, it is something I've always and will always hate.


----------



## OWenDavis (Jan 20, 2013)

Starting! Or possibly just finding a place and time with no distractions.


----------



## garza (Jan 20, 2013)

If there were anything painful about writing I'd've been a farmer instead, or maybe a truck driver. Both appealed to me when I was small.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 27, 2013)

Research!!!!!! My story line has changed no less that 10 times on my project due to historical research. Not little changes like "this happened in 84 not 83" No this person that I thought was a major player had nothing to do witht he events that my story is based on! 

Thanksfully I'm enjoying the research but jeeeezzzz! I have been on this project for 3 months and I've yet to get the outline done! 

The good news is I am finding so much detail and rich information that this may be 2 books not one.


----------



## namesake (Jan 27, 2013)

Asking people to read something when they have no time.


----------



## gokedik (Jan 27, 2013)

The most painful thing I've found in writing is knowing the exhilaration and then not being inspired. Writer's block is just a phenomenon that happens when you have successfully drained a well. The block is when you still try to drink from it.


----------



## Circadian (Jan 27, 2013)

Having to sacrifice a beloved character for the sake of the novel.

Don't ask...


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Jan 27, 2013)

Most painful to me is getting past the procrastination stage. I've done enough writing in the past now to have an archive of reading material to go through instead of actually writing. It feels vaguely like contributing to my desire to write because I'm going over past work but isn't.


----------



## rotsuchi1 (Jan 28, 2013)

staying with the same idea -.-'


----------



## Winston (Jan 28, 2013)

The fact that no one seems to enjoy my work as much as I do.


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Jan 28, 2013)

What I find the most painful is never having enough time to do it enough. I always have these crazy scenes and ideas going through my head, and most of the time it happens when I'm working or out with people so I don't have time to write them down. Then when I actually do get a few minutes I have soooo many thoughts going through my head that I can't focus on one and write. Sometimes I can, but usually there is just too much going on in my head to really focus and produce something good enough for people to read. That, to me, is tough and so frustrating!


----------



## Saeria (Jan 29, 2013)

Losing my new imaginary friends. Whenever i write something manuscript length I find myself really attached to the characters to the point of delusion. It was so bad when i was writing Akamaru's Sky that more than once I would find myself thinking "I can't wait to tell Maru about my day" as if she were real. But all stories have ti end somewhere and when AS was finished i felt as if i had just left a close friend's funeral. Maybe i am a little touched in the head or something.
     I am liable to jump off the Lake Houston bridge in grief  if i ever manage to finish Tarik.


----------



## newkidintown (Jan 29, 2013)

Writing a first draft. I'll have the story planned out, and I love the story that way, but I always have an issue with not quite capturing everything that I want to capture, and I want to hurry up and get on with revision and polishing and getting critiques. And I also hate knowing that most everything in the first draft will just have to be rewritten/edited. 

And reading through a first draft is equally terrible; I have to do this at the beginning of every writing session to keep gaps from forming, and I'm so close to ditching the story I'm currently working on because of it.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 29, 2013)

The constant urge to edit, rather than continue on with the story. I can't stand continuing on when it feels as if I'm straying from where I'm really wanting to go. My progress is slow, I'll admit, but at least I feel like I'm getting it right.


----------



## philistine (Mar 5, 2013)

1. The paperwork
2. Pasting the newspaper and magazine cut-out letters in a coherent fashion
3. The act thereof


----------



## Kryptex (Mar 5, 2013)

Personally? Staying in one place long enough to produce something worth taking a look at.

I've only ever done one thing worth it, and my teacher mistakenly deleted it from my account - in secondary school.

Since then, I've produed various - short - poems/novels and just give up thinking it's not worth it.

Mostly because of editing though.

But this year, I'm waiting for NaNoWriMo with impatience, hoping to reach that 50,000 word boundary and at last - have something worth reading.


----------

